# Problem with Recirculation Button shutting off by itself



## suryo (Aug 29, 2015)

I've googled and tried to look for an answer, but I haven't found any help. I hope someone on here may know the answer. I bought a new Beetle TDI a few months ago. I love it and it's a great ride, but I'm having an issue with the recirculation button shutting off on it's own. I'm in FL, and the temps are past 100 some days, so in all my previous vehicles, I have just left the recirc button on. Well, on the Beetle, when I'm driving after a few minutes, the recirc button shuts off. I always press it again and it stays on for the length of my ride. However, it does it every time. So when I run errands, I do this repeatedly.

I took it in for my courtesy inspection and let them know of the problem. The said that the recirc button is designed to shut off by itself to let fresh air in. Is that correct or do I need to take it to another dealership?

The only reason why I'm questioning the answer I was given is because I have driven a 2015 Passat and a 2015 Jetta (both loaners when having a spoiler put on by the dealership) and the recirc button NEVER shut off on those two cars. I just don't understand by the Beetle would do this, but not the other cars.

I appreciate any answers. I just wanted to check here if I need to pursue it with another dealer, or if what the first dealership told me is correct


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in Florida and also have a 12 model and recently had the same problem. Haven't noticed the last few days. It was extremely hot when it happened so I wasn't going to worry about it unless it continued to happen.


----------



## plug_it (Jun 2, 2006)

*I think so...*

This video from Volkswagen seems to indicate that recirculation does automatically shut itself off in the Beetle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btj_Ibk2DeQ

Looks like if you put the system on MAX, recirculation is engaged. As soon as you turn the control away from MAX, recirculation shuts off.





Why? IDK!


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine seems to have a life of it's own too. I presumed it was a 'feature' of the car. Everything seems to work well, so it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

plug_it said:


> This video from Volkswagen seems to indicate that recirculation does automatically shut itself off in the Beetle.
> 
> Looks like if you put the system on MAX, recirculation is engaged. As soon as you turn the control away from MAX, recirculation shuts off.
> 
> Why? IDK!


It was explained to me this way. There's a "feature" that if you turn the temp knob all the way to the left, to max cold, it will auto-engage recirc. It does this to help "quickly" cool the car, like for guys like the OP in Florida. If you turn the temp knob even one click off the max, it will disengage this "feature" and turn off recirc and return to"normal" operation. You can of course turn on recirc at will at any temp setting, but if you put all the way to cold it will engage recirc automatically. 

Not sure if this is what's happening, but it is how it works in our Beetles. You may be able to turn this off with vag-com, but I'll leave to the guys that know about such things better than I do. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mine does it too, I'm sure it's a "feature" lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes u all r correct in how to auto turn on recirculate but that is not what's happening here. Or atleast not with mine. AC on with recirculate and it will automatically shut off with no touch of anything. It's only happened a few times so I left it alone but still odd. Had it for several summers and never had this happen before.


----------



## suryo (Aug 29, 2015)

Chris659 said:


> Yes u all r correct in how to auto turn on recirculate but that is not what's happening here. Or atleast not with mine. AC on with recirculate and it will automatically shut off with no touch of anything. It's only happened a few times so I left it alone but still odd. Had it for several summers and never had this happen before.


Yes, what Chris is saying is exactly what happens. I don't turn the knob at all. The recirc. button just turns off on it's own after about 5-10 minutes. I have a 45 min commute to work. One time I stopped at McDonalds and then the post office. With every stop, I'd start my ride with the recirc button on, and after 8 minutes, it would turn off. Then when I push the recirc button again, there's about 10 seconds of warm air (as if the AC turns off completely) then it's cold again and doesn't shut off until I'm done with my trip. 

I appreciate all of this feedback. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It seems like it's enough of an issue where I'm going to take it in to the service dept.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

As far as I know, it's been a safety feature (at least in German cars) that I owned since 2008. 
to reduce internal misting and also prevents stall air/CO build up


----------

